# The Capt has resigned his commision



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya know, there comes a time where ya have to say,,

"I've stayed too long at the party"

I hate to have to admit it,,,but I'm there.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Ya know, there comes a time where ya have to say,,
> 
> "I've stayed too long at the party"
> 
> I hate to have to admit it,,,but I'm there.


 naw!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Are you leaving us?...
I know I don't know you overly well..
A matter of fact, I doubt I've ever said two words to you...
Not by choice however, it just seems as though by the time I joined and started to get to know everyone that you weren't around as much as you used to be.
And from what I gathered by all the other guys on here, you are someone that everyone looks up to on this site. And by reading through some of the past posts, I would have to agree. You know what you're talking about my friend, and you offer great advice and input. It would be a shame to lose you before I ever got a chance to know you and learn from you.
Please reconsider.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not "going" anywhere. I still have 30 years in the trade, I'll still be here giving you guys grief. However, it appears, that I'll be doing it as the "old guy that USED to be a drywaller"


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad to hear you'll still be around .its not the same without you


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

The site could use a steadier dose of the Capt:thumbsup: Glad youre back


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

....


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for checking in Craig, tried to email you yesterday and it said it was undeliverable. 

Hope all has been well for you.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Good to see you back you old goat, Drywall Talk is the only party left in town, when WE ALL go to hang up our tool belts. This is what this site will need,,,,,, old farts like us, to keep the young bucks in line...

Speaking of young bucks:whistling2:

There's a new Canuck for you to pick on, he's young (age 25) and has over 1000 post in 3 months, he prefers moose instead of sheep:blink:........ hint....post #3, this thread.

Drywall is in our blood Capt, if were not doing it, were thinking about it, just no one wants to hear us talk about it..... thats why this is a home away from home...... for shop talk (DWT)

Welcome back:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

House or no house..... you can still die with a smile on your face without a house.....knowing the wife and kids didn't get it


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> There's a new Canuck for you to pick on, he's young (age 25) and has over 1000 post in 3 months, he prefers moose instead of sheep:blink:........ hint....post #3, this thread.


Hey!  Im 24!
And I never said I prefer Moose instead of Sheep. You said that 2buck.
I just don't see many sheep around here..I see allot of moose though


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I'm not "going" anywhere. I still have 30 years in the trade, I'll still be here giving you guys grief. However, it appears, that I'll be doing it as the "old guy that USED to be a drywaller"


So the still and that back few acres of "giant parsley" are finally paying off, eh?:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Great to see that you are ok captain. It has not been the same Without you. Look forward To seeing yourpOsts.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for comin back capt, If the day has come for you to stop doin drywall we still want you here taking the mickey out of us, That day will come for all of us sur nuf :yes:, Stay here and keep us on our toes bro.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I have to get back to work on my remodle project today. Work looked really slow around NC when I was there. I sure would hate having to hump mud up inside them pole houses. seen some of the prices tags,, 2 mill for a pole house on the beach? anyway Give me yer addy again and I'll send ya some jerky when I make up my next batch. Take Care .


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Ya know, there comes a time where ya have to say,,
> 
> "I've stayed too long at the party"
> 
> I hate to have to admit it,,,but I'm there.


Well Capt, I hope you partied yer arse off and have no regrets. Thanks for stopping in. Yer missed around here.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Great to hear from you Capt.
How about a few funny stories from when you started in the trade.
Joe


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Ya know, there comes a time where ya have to say,,
> 
> "I've stayed too long at the party"
> 
> I hate to have to admit it,,,but I'm there.


Glad 2 c ur still kickin chief:thumbsup:
U missed all the fun with the angle heads and the runner!! 
Me and Caz were looking for ur input but u was missing:blink:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm abit humbled by all the replies. I know thats not like me,,,lol.

Seems like painting is all I can do anymore. Ya know,,its ALOT less physical,pays better,and don't take as much skilll,,heehee. 

Not too worried about losing the house,,,after being married 3 times,,I used to that !!!!

I'm gonna make an effort to be on here mo often,,, I can tell, that when I'm not around,,,some of you guys seem to stray off the path!!!!!! However, I did put on 24 gallons of HOOCH today,,, gota keep beer on the table, ya know???


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt.. I really wish I could say ..Come on up I got lots of work for ya ,,but I can't Barely have enough for my one man band.

If you notice I started a chit work thread..The way it's going I may turn it into a 20 page thread...lol!!! It takes 2 chit jobs per week just buy gas N beer.. It can't any worse! can it?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im mostly painting as well now capt, 70% paint, 30% drywall i guess, Its just how the market is, New build work has deid off, Im lucky enough to have a good cliet base to get me through.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Capt.. I really wish I could say ..Come on up I got lots of work for ya ,,but I can't Barely have enough for my one man band.
> 
> If you notice I started a chit work thread..The way it's going I may turn it into a 20 page thread...lol!!! It takes 2 chit jobs per week just buy gas N beer.. It can't any worse! can it?


At least it happened at the end of my life,,,lol,,, your still young!!!!

If beer gets to be prob,,, PM me,,, I get blistered for less than a dollar a day on my home brew hooch. I'm, makeing alot of hard lemonade,sweetie likes it. I bought a a cpl of cans of Mikes Harder Lemonade last week,,, couldn't tell it from mine.

About the chit work,,, all I get is the hard stuff,,, the easy stuff goes to the mexicans


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

yep!!! glad ta see she opened on up tonight..:whistling2:just sayin!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> yep!!! glad ta see she opened on up tonight..:whistling2:just sayin!!


Yeah,, I'm lucky on that one Moore. My sweetie's 11 years younger than me,,she's a nympho that thinks I'm cool,,,,,,, go figure...

See I told ya,,, God looks after drunks and fools !!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah,, I'm lucky on that one Moore. My sweetie's 11 years younger than me,,she's a nympho that thinks I'm cool,,,,,,, go figure...
> 
> See I told ya,,, God looks after drunks and fools !!!!!!!:thumbup:


Well done Capt, she must be a good one .....or thats a darn good brew you got her on :thumbup: :jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Well done Capt, she must be a good one .....or thats a darn good brew you got her on :thumbup: :jester:


 works out to the same end ,lol


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> At least it happened at the end of my life,,,lol,,, your still young!!!!
> 
> If beer gets to be prob,,, PM me,,, I get blistered for less than a dollar a day on my home brew hooch. I'm, makeing alot of hard lemonade,sweetie likes it. I bought a a cpl of cans of Mikes Harder Lemonade last week,,, couldn't tell it from mine.
> 
> About the chit work,,, all I get is the hard stuff,,, the easy stuff goes to the mexicans


Hell you know a painter likes to get ripped send me some of your pennies on the dollar sh!t.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Hell you know a painter likes to get ripped send me some of your pennies on the dollar sh!t.


I belive ya,,, HeeHee,,, I couldn't even make sense of this post,,

Gonna turn a 6 gal bucket today. It takes us 45 mins to bottle it, and less than 30 to make another bacth and havei it cooking.:thumbup:

Ya got to have a beer bucket(get em online with a spigot and an airlock, less than 30.00) 

One 3lt bottle of lemonade, store brand(I use Food-Lion),10 lbs of sugar,two packs of rapid rise yeast. 

Heat the water on the stove(I use a stainless pot,ya know, the big stock pot) I just fill it 2/3 full of hot water from the tap, sit it on high, add the sugar, stir till it's dissolved. Pour it into the bucket, pour in the lemonade,fill the bucket with tap water set to luke warm(yeast needs to be twit 70 and 100 degrees to fire) dump in the yeast,two packs. snap the lid on, fill the airlock, shove it in the bucket and set her in a room. Your done

let it cook for 3 weeks, sit it up and the bar(or counter), turn the spigot and fill your empty 40 ounce miller bottles(added perk, ya got to drink them 22 bottles empty before your batch works off).

If you want it to fiz(carbonate) add 1/2 tlbsp of sugar to each bottle before you bottle them. Thats priming sugar, it will make em carbonate like champange.

The way to clean your bucket twit uses is with dishWASHER liquid, it rinses and doesn't leave any residue. just put abit of warm tap water in your bucket, and squirt a touch of soap in it. Use your hand to rinse the bucket(dish cloths have more bacteria than your toilet seat,,, no kidding). rinse again with cold water, and your off to the races.:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

What is the parsley recipe? lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey CAPT ...I had to prime my pump today ..Why is that?? I never had to before...


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Moore ,, did you ever get one of those Pro Form fishin buckets with the cusion seat? 
Sounds like ytour ready for a repair kit for your pump


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The bottom plates stick dont they?? Then they dont suck so well??


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Hey CAPT ...I had to prime my pump today ..Why is that?? I never had to before...


Well for sure it don't need re-built


I'm guessing that you cleaned it, and left it sitting around for awhile twixt jobs. When that happens the rubber(I know they ain't really rubber anymore) rings at the bottom dry out abit,,, like an old bicylce pump did when you were a kid,,, ya had to pour water into em to get em primed,,,,, or ifin your as old as I am,,, the old hand pump in houses and in the yard had to have water poured into em to swell the gaskets so's you could get em to work !!!!!

Try this,,, next time,, after ya clean it,,, sit it in a bucket with about 8" of water in it. Leave it there till ya use it again.

PLEASE keep me informed !!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

YA hit that on the head Capt..the pump has been sitting in the cab for about 2 weeks..before yesterday..I cleaned it out last night.Then placed it back in a bucket of water ..She worked just fine today...:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Moore ,, did you ever get one of those Pro Form fishin buckets with the cusion seat?
> Sounds like ytour ready for a repair kit for your pump


 where do I get them?? Throw me a link ..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Hey CAPT ...I had to prime my pump today ..Why is that?? I never had to before...


You could do what I do and cap the pump, mine is never empty, I only ever wash the outside.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

moore said:


> where do I get them?? Throw me a link ..


 Not sure about a link,,, You can use them for a lunch bucket as well. bottom is foam insulated with a top tray. Supplier gave me one bout 6 years ago.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Im pretty sure I've never washed my pump once or even opened it up in the last 5 years and it works fine. Im actually surprised that it still works.
I leave it in the back of my truck year round, it gets covered in snow and freezes, i leave it full of mud sometimes, I just treat it all around badly.
But it surprisingly never has failed me! I just can't kill it...
It's a Columbia :thumbsup:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Damn Cap hate to see you leave the business but hope you got out what you put into it. I may be following you soon but it's more a forced retirement than a decision....think they call it obsolete or sumthin like that....


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're leaving the trade Capt. Honestly, I don't blame anyone for leaving this kind of work. As soon as I can find something else i'm out as well. You can't hardly make a living anymore for all the   mexicans.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> Sorry to hear you're leaving the trade Capt. Honestly, I don't blame anyone for leaving this kind of work. As soon as I can find something else i'm out as well. You can't hardly make a living anymore for all the   mexicans.


 I know,,,, and I agree with ya,, cepting,, its all we know and really,, we don't want to do anything else!!!!

and about the mexicans,,,,, heehee,,,,, haahaa,, oh yeah baby!!!

I fixed a wall today,,, had tile on it up to 8 ft, and the the tile was laid on block(with dura-rock behind it). the ceiling hieght was 9 ft.. 

The mexican hanger used liqued nail glue (did I mention I HATE glue) , well the glue didn't hold, okay,,, so the rock was falling off the wall. So I pulled it done, threw some dryall (all-purpose) on the backside of the board, and stuck it back up. He didn't even bother with the additional ft(9 ft) so I stuck some peiaces of rock to the the block with all purpose, then cut a cpl rippers 12" and stuck them to the "backers" with drywall mud (all purpose)

Problem solved


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Capt, I been thinking about other ways to earn an honest living.



















TAXES


----------

